# Hamilton Mafia



## JackPK (Oct 12, 2016)

*Hamilton Mafia*
A Small, Quick, Experimental Game
(link to signup thread)

---

How does a bastard, orphan, son of a whore
and a Scotsman, dropped in the middle of an anony-
-mous game of attrition, his identity enshrouded and forgotten,
survive until his friends defeat the mafia?

This eight-player party game of meet-ya-maker
gets a lot harder if you can’t find the fakers.
If you let the muckrakers deliver a jawbreaker
to ya man, you’ll suffer a premature end to your labor.

But if there comes a day when you have managed to slaughter
and put away all the nay-sayers and proved you’re stronger,
you’ll find, if you truly were able to stop the scum,
the game will end, ya man will be indebted for days to come.

---

A handful of quick notes before we start:

I do want you to enjoy the flavor, but I don't want this to immediately devolve into "tell us your roles" "oh, whoever has a bad guy role is scum, and whoever claims to have the same role as someone else, one of them is scum". So in the interest of focusing this game on the _mafia_ part so the _Hamilton_ part can be just fun window dressing, I'm giving the scum plausible characters to fakeclaim from the start (but it's up to them to figure out plausible roles to fakeclaim with those characters).
For the most part all your powers are titled after lyrics from the musical, but I had to fudge some here and there, so don't necessarily get suspicious of folks who claim powers with names that aren't lyrics.
I'm gonna be a bit stricter about the 24-hour limit during the nights than during the days. As long as discussion seems to be moving, I'll usually opt for a gentle reminder to start voting, rather than immediately cut off the day with no votes in. But if you're clearly taking advantage of this, I may change my mind.

With all that in mind, let's begin!

*Night 0 has begun. 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Oct 13, 2016)

Please send in your night actions!


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 13, 2016)

JackPK said:


> Please send in your night actions!


They're not standing still, they are lying in wait...


----------



## JackPK (Oct 14, 2016)

Then the morning light came, confusion did reign,
the threats against ya man really seemed to be in vain.
Though he'd seemed to be in danger, no killing ever came,
so his friends breathed deep and came together to seize the day.

---

A voice rings out: *"Pardon me, are you Aaron Burr, sir?"*

---

*No one has died.
24 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## audrey729 (Oct 14, 2016)

Can someone just take their night action?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 15, 2016)

What do you mean?

I highly doubt this is inactive mafia. I'm quite sure it must be either a lucky healer or roleblocker.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 15, 2016)

Okay, so I'd guess Aaron Burr is the mafia killing role, what with, y'know, being the actual person who killed Hamilton. Does anybody want to claim responsibility for that message, or do you think it's a GM message? If it's a GM message, what might it mean?

Also, if we have a roleblocker, they might want to come forward with who they targeted so we can investigate.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 15, 2016)

Phoenix of the Night said:


> Uh, I don't knoweth.
> (i still haven't watched hamilton yet ok i'm procrastinating)


Me too thanks


----------



## audrey729 (Oct 15, 2016)

Well, I suppose it's time for the lynch vote...


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 15, 2016)

Flora, DarkAura and Cynder haven't posted yet. Anything?


----------



## Flora (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi! Sorry I'm not at home right now haha

I meant to comment this earlier, but it's worth noting that Jack said that character flavor doesn't necessarily indicate who is/isn't maf, so I doubt Aaron Burr is gonna be the Real villain


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 16, 2016)

What JackPK said was "So in the interest of focusing this game on the mafia part so the Hamilton part can be just fun window dressing, I'm giving the scum plausible characters to fakeclaim from the start (but it's up to them to figure out plausible roles to fakeclaim with those characters)." So, I'm assuming the mafia is actually Aaron Burr and some of Jefferson/Madison/James Reynolds/George Eacker/John Adams/maybe Charles Lee or something, if JackPK is being creative), but they'll claim to be some other, innocuous characters.


----------



## Flora (Oct 16, 2016)

Butterfree said:


> What JackPK said was "So in the interest of focusing this game on the mafia part so the Hamilton part can be just fun window dressing, I'm giving the scum plausible characters to fakeclaim from the start (but it's up to them to figure out plausible roles to fakeclaim with those characters)." So, I'm assuming the mafia is actually Aaron Burr and some of Jefferson/Madison/James Reynolds/George Eacker/John Adams/maybe Charles Lee or something, if JackPK is being creative), but they'll claim to be some other, innocuous characters.


Oh whoops! Must have misremembered that


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm an inspector, i guess.
I tried to inspect Flora *but it failed.*
So either we do have a roleblocker or my little quirk activated
Basically, if the other inspector and I target the same target, we'll fail.
I think.
Role PM was really poetic.


----------



## Cynder (Oct 16, 2016)

Sorry, I had to do something yesterday and wasn't able to post.


----------



## Cynder (Oct 16, 2016)

Anyway, I'm a roleblocker, and I targeted Phoenix last night.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Oct 16, 2016)

well shit.


----------



## Cynder (Oct 16, 2016)

Sorry.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 16, 2016)

Phoenix, what's your "little quirk"?


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 17, 2016)

He already explained it:



Phoenix of the Night said:


> Basically, if the other inspector and I target the same target, we'll fail.
> I think.
> Role PM was really poetic.


But since Cynder admitted to roleblocking Phoenix, that's probably not what happened.

So, uh, we probably want to start voting. Do we want to just abstain since nobody seems to have any useful information, or go for a lynch? DarkAura still hasn't said anything, but then again she doesn't seem to have been on since basically the start of the game.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Oct 17, 2016)

Methinks I'll *abstain.*
I don't have a lot of experience but first day randolynching seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 17, 2016)

*Abstain* is a good idea


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 17, 2016)

Sure, let's *abstain*.


----------



## Cynder (Oct 17, 2016)

*Abstain*


----------



## audrey729 (Oct 17, 2016)

Um... are we supposed to publicize our roles?


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 17, 2016)

If it'd benefit the town! If your role has given you some information that we don't know, it might be good to tell us, unless it'd be really bad if the mafia knew it. (You can't copy-paste from your role PM, though, so you'd have to tell us in your own words if you wanted to tell us.)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 18, 2016)

*Abstaining*.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 18, 2016)

*No one died.*

I'm gonna hope for *24 hours for night actions* but who knows if we'll be able to progress that quickly. *48 hours maximum*, though.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 22, 2016)

sorry for the delay — have been feeling pretty spoonless lately. therefore, no flavor right now, sorry

---

*Phoenix of the Night was killed.
He was town.

DarkAura was modkilled for night-action inactivity.
She was scum.

audrey729 was modkilled for night-action inactivity.
She was town.*

*24 hours for day phase discussion*, or however long it takes y'all to come to a consensus on the lynch vote.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 22, 2016)

*Two voices ring out: "That depends, who's asking?" "Oh, well, sure, sir."*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 22, 2016)

Hm, that's... very, very odd. Phoenix should not be dead.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 22, 2016)

Oh? Are you implying you protected him in some way? If you're a doctor, maybe some kind of overdose? We did get no mafia death yesterday and today a scum killed for inactivity, so maybe DarkAura was supposed to be the mafia's nightkiller and just didn't submit, so the only death was an overdose.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 22, 2016)

Two doctors in one game? Kind of odd.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 23, 2016)

There are often two doctors - that's what the overdose mechanic is for - but perhaps not given this is such a small game? Zero Moment, can you enlighten us on whether an overdose is possible?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm not a doctor, I'm a bodyguard. I should have died instead, if the Mafia tried to kill him.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 24, 2016)

*24 hours for further discussion*, and then I'll move to the night phase even if there's no vote.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 26, 2016)

*No one died.

48 hours for night actions.*

Flora and Cynder are *warned* for not posting in the game thread in this day phase.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 28, 2016)

*Zero Moment was killed.
He was town.

Flora was modkilled for night-action inactivity.
She was town.*

*48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 28, 2016)

:E


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, shit. We do a bad lynching and that's that.


----------



## Cynder (Oct 28, 2016)

Wow. I haven't been paying much attention, have I? Sorry for my absence.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 29, 2016)

Well, look who's left alive, I don't know how he does it,
but I suspect *I liek Skeletons*' got some skeletons in his closet...
Why, I just think he might be a certain bastard immigrant,
and I'll tell you right now, his destruction is imminent.


----------



## Cynder (Oct 29, 2016)

The gig is up. *I leik Skeletons*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 29, 2016)

Whoa whoa hold up there, sir
One of you isn't mafia, of that I'm sure
Or else the game'd be done, *Butterfree*,
Cynder, come on and vote with me.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 30, 2016)

_Vote totals: 2 for I liek Skeletons, 1 for Butterfree_

*I liek Squirtles was killed.
He was Alexander Hamilton.
Mafia wins!*


---




Spoiler: Roles



*Zero Moment — JOHN LAURENS*


Your role is *John Laurens*, a *bodyguard*. Your alignment is *town*.


Your win condition is to eliminate all the scum.
Your loss condition is for Alexander Hamilton to be killed.


Your powers are as follows:
ALEXANDER, YOU’RE THE ONLY FRIEND I’VE GOT: Once per night, you may choose another player to guard. If that player is targeted with a killing action, you will protect them by dying in their place.
POP-CHICKA-POP THESE COPS TILL I’M FREE: You are immune to roleblocking.


---


*Flora — MARQUIS DE LAFAYETTE*


Your role is *Marquis de Lafayette*, a *one-shot-bulletproof vigilante*. Your alignment is *town*.


Your win condition is to eliminate all the scum.
Your loss condition is for Alexander Hamilton to be killed.


Your powers are as follows:
I COME BACK WITH MORE GUNS: Once per night, you may choose another player to kill.
ENGAGING ‘EM, ESCAPING ‘EM, ENRAGING ‘EM: The first time you would be killed by a night action, you will survive.
SIR NOT-APPEARING-IN-THIS-ACT: If you and Thomas Jefferson both target the same person, both of your night actions will fail.


---


*I liek Skeletons — ALEXANDER HAMILTON*


Your role is *Alexander Hamilton*, a *target*. Your alignment is *town*.


Your win condition is to eliminate all the scum.
Your loss condition is to die.


Your powers are as follows:
OBNOXIOUS, ARROGANT, LOUDMOUTH BOTHER: At the beginning of each day phase, if you have not been targeted by any night action, I will post an anonymous message in the game thread with a lyric from the beginning of “Aaron Burr, Sir”:

the first time: “Pardon me, are you Aaron Burr, sir?”
the second time: “That depends, who’s asking?” “Oh, well, sure, sir.”
the third time: “I’m I LIEK SKELETONS, I’m at your service, sir.”
However, if you are targeted by a night action, the day’s message will be delayed. Thus, on your third day of not being targeted, your identity as Alexander Hamilton will effectively be revealed.
I KNOW WHO I MARRIED: You know that Eliza Schuyler is *audrey729*, and the two of you may communicate secretly in this Quicktopic.


---


*DarkAura — AARON BURR*


Your role is *Aaron Burr*, a *mafioso*. Your alignment is *scum*.


The scum Quicktopic is here. Your fellow scum are *Cynder* and *Butterfree*.


Your win condition is to eliminate Alexander Hamilton.
Your loss condition is for all the scum to die.


Your power is as follows:
WEEHAWKEN, DAWN, GUNS DRAWN: Once per night, you may choose another player to kill.


---


*Phoenix of the Night — HERCULES MULLIGAN*


Your role is *Hercules Mulligan*, a *rolecop*. Your alignment is *town*.


Your win condition is to eliminate all the scum.
Your loss condition is for Alexander Hamilton to be killed.


Your powers are as follows:
TAKE THEIR MEASUREMENTS: Once per night, you may choose another player to examine. At the end of the night, you will receive their role (the short summary of their powers given in bold at the start of their role PM; for example, yours is “rolecop”).
SIR NOT-APPEARING-IN-THIS-ACT: If you and James Madison both target the same person, both of your night actions will fail.


---


*audrey729 — ELIZA SCHUYLER*


Your role is *Eliza Schuyler*, a *redirector*. Your alignment is *town*.


Your win condition is to eliminate all the scum.
Your loss condition is for Alexander Hamilton to be killed.


Your powers are as follows:
I KNOW WHO I MARRIED: You know that Alexander Hamilton is *I liek Skeletons*, and the two of you may communicate secretly in this Quicktopic.
REWRITE THE NARRATIVE: Once per night, you may choose a player to redirect and a player to be targeted. If the first player uses a night action, it will be redirected onto the second player. If the first player has no night action or chooses to abstain from using it, nothing happens (and, if nothing happens, this night action doesn’t count toward other abilities that depend on “night actions”.)


---


*Cynder — JAMES MADISON*


Your role is *James Madison*, a *roleblocker*. Your alignment is *scum*.


The scum Quicktopic is here. Your fellow scum are *DarkAura* and *Butterfree*.


Your win condition is to eliminate Alexander Hamilton.
Your loss condition is for all the scum to die.


Your powers are as follows:
IF WE DON’T STOP IT WE AID AND ABET IT: Once per night, you may choose a player to block. If they try to use a night action, it will fail.
SIR NOT-APPEARING-IN-THIS-ACT: If you and Hercules Mulligan both target the same person, both of your night actions will fail.


If Aaron Burr and Thomas Jefferson both die, you will inherit Burr’s killing night action (but not Jefferson’s strongman quality). If that happens, you will have to choose between either killing or roleblocking (you cannot do both in the same night).


---


*Butterfree — THOMAS JEFFERSON*


Your role is *Thomas Jefferson*, a *two-shot strongmanizer*. Your alignment is *scum*.


The scum Quicktopic is here. Your fellow scum are *DarkAura* and *Cynder*.


Your win condition is to eliminate Alexander Hamilton.
Your loss condition is for all the scum to die.


Your powers are as follows:
SHOW THESE FEDERALISTS WHO THEY’RE UP AGAINST: Twice in the game, you may choose to make Aaron Burr’s killing action a strongman action (unblockable).
SIR NOT-APPEARING-IN-THIS-ACT: If you make Burr’s action a strongman action, and Burr and Marquis de Lafayette both target the same person, both of those night actions will fail.


If Aaron Burr dies, you will inherit his killing night action. If that happens, and you still have one or both of your strongmanizer actions remaining, you may use them on the killing action you inherit.





Spoiler: Night action log



NIGHT ZERO

DarkAura/mafioso targets X to kill
Butterfree/strongmanizer abstains from her action
Cynder/roleblocker targets Phoenix

ZM/bodyguard targets X (says the forums ate his PM, so doesn’t get a warning this time)
Flora/vig abstains from her action
Phoenix/rolecop targets Flora (but is roleblocked)
audrey/roleblocker redirects X onto X

RESULTS:

No one is killed
Phoenix gets “no result”
DarkAura and audrey get warnings




DAY ONE

no one is lynched




NIGHT ONE

DarkAura/mafioso targets X to kill (backup action: Phoenix [submitted by Butterfree])
Butterfree/strongmanizer uses her action
Cynder/roleblocker targets audrey

ZM/bodyguard targets Phoenix
Flora/vig targets X
Phoenix/rolecop targets X
audrey/roleblocker redirects X onto X

RESULTS:

DarkAura and audrey, who have both been warned already, are modkilled
Phoenix is killed (the strongmanizing bypasses ZM)
Flora is warned




DAY TWO

no one is lynched




NIGHT TWO

Butterfree/mafioso targets ILS
Butterfree/strongmanizer does not use her action
Cynder/roleblocker targets X

ZM/bodyguard targets ILS
Flora/vig targets X

RESULTS:

ZM dies (taking the place of ILS)
Flora, who has been warned already, is modkilled




DAY THREE

ILS is lynched
Mafia win



---

Sorry for the slowness of this game! Part of it was that I got a bunch of extra duties heaped on me at work and didn't have the energy to keep up with the game, but sadly, night actions were barely a trickle as well. Add to that the fact that I bit off more than I could chew with trying to write flavor descriptions in verse, and, well, we got off to a much worse start than I'd hoped and weren't able to recover. Sorry guys :(


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2016)

Bluh, so much inactivity....
Also, I think a ~40% Mafia:Townie ratio is a bit high for an 8-man game.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 30, 2016)

Good game, everyone, and thanks for hosting, Jack!


----------



## Autumn (Oct 30, 2016)

yall suck at this whole "active" thing just sayin


----------



## Cynder (Oct 31, 2016)

Great game with an interesting twist.


----------

